# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Gewinde art / Hinterbau hat leicht Spiel

## Christoph-dh

Hallo,

Ich habe in letzter Zeit an meinem Downhiller gemerkt das ich am Hinterbau leichtes Spiel habe. 

Immer wenn ich am Sattel das Bike ein wenig nach oben und unten ziehe und drücke , merke ich das dort Spiel ist. Auch wenn ich das Bike am Sattel ein wenig nach oben ziehe so das das Hinterrad in der Luft ist  und dann wieder mit ruck nach unten fallen lasse, merke ich deutlich ein klapperndes Geräusch das zu 100 % vom Hinterbau kommt das durch dieses leichte Spiel ausgelöst wird. Ich kann es leider nicht besser Beschreiben.

Beim Fahren merke ich eigentlich nichts vom Spiel, der Hinterbau Arbeitet sehr gut und ich habe dort keine Probleme oder Geräusche. 

Ich habe leider auch ein etwas älteres Modell (2005 - 2006 Modell ) und ich weiß nicht welche Art von Gewinde das ist. Hinzu kommt, das dort am Hinterbau ein Grauer Distanz Block nenne ich ihn mal verbaut ist, und genau in diesem Bereich befindet sich das Spiel. 

Ausgebaut habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht´s aus Angst das dort am ende dann nichts mehr hält  :Smile:  Schrauben sind alle fest. Von Hand lässt sich nichts bewegen in diesem Bereich. Auch wenn das Hinterrad in der Luft ist, ist vom Spiel nichts zu Merken erst dann wieder wenn das Rad auf dem Boden steht ist Spiel in dem Bereich... 

Ich habe mal ein Bild eingefügt, und die Stelle wo ich das Spiel bemerke und wo es sich deutlich bewegt Rot Makiert. Dort befindet sich auch der Distanz Block 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und mir vielleicht paar Tipps zur Problembehebung nennen.

----------


## prolink88

wenn du die ursache schon lokalisiert hast hilft nur ausbau von dem Teil
da kann nix passieren
wird vermutlich eine gleitbuchse verbaut sein, ob diese zu bekommen ist eine andere sache
wenns ein standart teil ist das ist es leicht
ausbauen und messen

----------

